# Speaker sizes



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

OK. For everyone who hase been asking for the past year:
7 - Rear DSP Midrange Speakers 
Diameter 60 mm - 2.36"
Impedance 4 Ohm 
In rear doors by door handle trim. 
8 - Rear Bass Speakers
Diameter 168 mm - 6.61" 
Impedance 2 Ohm 
(experience by irom124 shows this is really: 220 mm - 8.66" and 4 ohms)
In lower rear door trim. 
9 - Front Bass Speakers 
Diameter 220 mm - 8.66"
Impedance 2 Ohm 
(experience by irom124 shows this is really: 4 ohms)
In lower front door trim. 
10 - Front DSP Midrange Speakers
Diameter 80 mm - 3.15"
Impedance 4 Ohm 
In front door by door handle 
11 - Front Treble Speakers 
Diameter 46 mm - 1.81"
Impedance 4 Ohm 
In front door in mirror triangle 
12 - Center Mid/High Range Loudspeaker
"Sound I" & "Sound II" systems only. 
In center of instrument panel. 
Diameter 60 mm - 2.36"
Impedance 4 Ohm 


_Modified by spockcat at 3:49 PM 11-25-2004_


----------



## 8to14.com (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Speaker sizes (spockcat)*

thanks for the info


----------



## streamfx (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Speaker sizes (8to14.com)*

Just to reply to this. I tested the bass speakers at 2ohms in my 04 Touareg V6


----------



## bdwsf20 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Speaker sizes (streamfx)*

I was wondering if anyone has replaced the front lower door speakers..and if so, with what brand/size, etc. I have the Sound System 1 or whatever they call it (upgraded sound) and I've noticed the woofer in the passengers size sometimes sounds like someone is trying to kick their way out of the enclosure (woofer pop). I'm looking to upgrade the speaker, but it seems hard to get good info on replacements on this vehicle.
Thanks.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Speaker sizes (bdwsf20)*

Try this http://www.crutchfield.com/S-p....aspx
It looks like you may need a custom application for aftermarket speakers. Crutchfield is very helpful if you call them. And no I don't work for them.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Speaker sizes (bdwsf20)*

Mine are:
MB Quart QSD 216 6.5" 2-Way QSD Series Separate Components (Front)
MB Quart PCE 216 6.5" 2-way component / coaxial system with 1" tweeter (Rear)
Don't believe there was any modifications to the doors for installation.


----------

